# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  سرعت پایین دوربین

## DAMAVAND

دوستان اگه مثال Cameracomponent  خود دلفی رو امتحان کرده باشید سرعت پخش تصاویر در برنامه خیلی پایین هست تنها توی رزولوشن های پایین در حد ۶۴۰ میشه تصویر روانی داشت. آیا کامپوننت دیگری هست که بشه بجای کامپوننت خود دلفی استفاده کرد و دوستان تجربه کار باهاش رو داشته باشند ؟

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

سلام
بله cameracomponent دلفی خیلی برای دوربین ضعیف طراحی شده.
کامپوننت tms برای دوربین طراحی شده کمی بهتر از کامپوننت دلفی است ولی باز هم کند عمل میکنه.

----------


## golbafan

> دوستان اگه مثال Cameracomponent  خود دلفی رو امتحان کرده باشید سرعت پخش تصاویر در برنامه خیلی پایین هست تنها توی رزولوشن های پایین در حد ۶۴۰ میشه تصویر روانی داشت. آیا کامپوننت دیگری هست که بشه بجای کامپوننت خود دلفی استفاده کرد و دوستان تجربه کار باهاش رو داشته باشند ؟


1 - mitov videolab
2 - video grabber
3 - rvMedia

با کیفیت ترین مورد = 1
ساده و منعطف = 2
امکانات جانبی = 3

----------


## yellowbell

جناب golbafan تمامی کامپوننت هایی که ذکر کردید بروی پلتفرم ویندوز قابل استفاده هستند . با توجه به مطرح شدن این موضوع در قسمت موبایل فکر کنم منظور جناب damavand پلتفرم موبایل بوده .  :چشمک:

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

فقط در زمینه اندروید و گوشی کامپوننت tms و fast camera موجود است

----------

